# Flower arrangements



## Rikki

Here are a few flower arrangements I did for my Halloween party (crappy cell phone pictures again ). 

This one was inspired by one I saw at Michaels. They were asking $60 for it which I thought was outrageous! I made mine for $18.









I saw an arrangement in a Martha Stewart Halloween magazine a few years ago and just fell in love with it. I've been trying to recreate it ever since and this is the closest I've come. Still not perfect but I'm happy with it.









These flowers are my favorite so far but I'm not sure that I like them in this vase. Opinions would be great!


----------



## sweet&sinister

wow these look great


----------



## LilsheDevil

Rikki,
very nice arrangements,I like the 2nd one. pretty sad Michaels is so expensive when it comes to their flower arrangments,I get silk flowers at wholesale cost for my business and even when you add the 2.5 and the hourly design fee,they still tend to add more cost for the finale total.

again,very nice


----------



## brandywine1974

Absolutely delightful! I am sooo impressed!


----------



## RookieSpooker

*Rikki, there seems to be no end to your mad craft skills. Those look excellent. *

*I think, for the third set, maybe a slightly more ornate, possibly gothic, vase. I love it the way it is also.*


----------



## Rikki

Thanks everybody! Rookie, I think you're right about the vase. Darn...that means spending more money.  Maybe I can find one on sale.


----------



## maleficent

check the thrift stores or yard sales.


----------



## Tish

Ooh I love the recreation of the Martha Stewart flowers. I lust after those flowers every year!


----------



## kelsey

The Martha arrangement is my favorite too//Love it, giving me ideas.Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Spats

I don't think the container need be too expensive, not if you're good with dimensional art. You could make weird, twisted vases from air-dry clay, Crayola Model Magic or Magic-sculp (google it, it rules). Or use these materials to add texture and form to an existing vase.
You could use a really plain vase and use latex, latex-dipped spider web, mache or 'great stuff' spray foam and loads of paint.

These materials could give you vases that look like warped tree trunks, or the faces of the tormented, or just Hellraiser-style flesh and bone. You could layer on leaves and paint them in fall colors, or something so corroded and mishapen with time it has lost most of it's definition, something completely covered with insects or something claimed as a nest by a prolific spider.
I see a lot of potential with making Halloween vases from plain plastic containers.


BTW, Rikki, love the yellow roses and black leaves, makes me wonder what orange-hued roses would look like.


----------



## kelsey

I think the simpler the better..grab a $ 2.00 vase from a garage sale etc , paint it black and go fot it! Don't put too much thought and work into it, simple usualy works. Over-thinking kills it!!


----------



## cerinad

Very nice!!! Those are very nice!!


----------



## Spats

kelsey said:


> I think the simpler the better..grab a $ 2.00 vase from a garage sale etc , paint it black and go fot it! Don't put too much thought and work into it, simple usualy works. Over-thinking kills it!!


I think the Kelsey method of inexpensive and black or orange or purple or what have you is a great method as well.

Me, I love attention to detail. Like a lot of haunters, I find the little things are what make people ooh and ahh.
For a lot of us, too much thought is not too much work.
It's fun to get specific and chase an image in your head, and I've never had anyone accuse my decor of being over-thought.

That said, simple does work, especially if you have to provide for an October wedding reception or something on that scale.
For your centerpiece at home? Yeah, go inexpensive and paint it black, just consider gluing on a couple of worms and an eyeball or two when it's dry.


----------



## spooky little girl

I usually put dead flowers in a vase.


----------



## gromit05

Made this floral arrangememt yesterday....I purchased the roses and twigs at Illuminations.....


----------



## Tish

gromit, that is lovely! I really like the twigs.


----------



## Rikki

Gromit that looks fantastic! And I love the vase, too.


----------



## gromit05

Thanks Tish and Rikki.....

I lucked out on the vase....I got it for free....it was a damaged item at the store I worked for a couple of years ago...and they just threw it in the dumpster......I had to do a dumpster dive...lol! but, it was worth it!......


----------



## maleficent

That vase was definately worth the dive!


----------



## KATZILLA

*Absolutely love the last pic. *


----------



## Guest

I never could do flower arranging.

Great arrangements!


----------



## HallowSkeen

gromit05 said:


>


I LOVE the way the fabric is draped over the table. How did you do that? Was it an already made tablecloth? I love the arrangement too! Very cool. You have given me yet another project to tackle before the big day!


----------



## gromit05

Thanks! I used a 70inch round tablecloth for the bottom layer....I purchased black sheer fabric from Jo-Ann's and draped over tablecloth...you want to make sure you have enough fabric to cover 3/4 of the entire table all around....then I just gathered the fabric in certain areas to make it puffy and pinned...that was it....
when you purchase the sheer fabric...make sure it isn't to flimsy...otherwise it may not pucker as well..


----------



## rockplayson

Hey great job. Yea I agree with you Rikki, the first pics flowers are great it's just the vase doesn't fit to well.


----------



## firedancer41

Rikki, those are fantastic! I especially love the second. 

I second finding a cheap plastic vase and spray painting it. How big is the arrangement? Maybe an oversized ornate goblet? 

I know this isn't what you have in mind but here is a picture of what I used for a cheap vase. I just spray painted a candy bucket. Maybe just find a container not normally used for a vase and turn it in to one.


----------



## Rikki

The arrangement is pretty big. I'll need something that is at least 10" tall. I still haven't found anything I think is suitable for them yet.  The vase it's in now is about 14" tall. I couldn't pass it up whether I decided to use it for the arrangement or not, though. I thought it was really pretty and it was on clearance for $5...had been about $30.


----------



## witch_princess

Love the flowers arrangement. My favorite is the one with the orange roses.


----------



## MHooch

Rikki, I thought about you today...they have huge black vases at my local Walmart, in the artificial flower section...the largest was only 14.00...

Your arrangements are gorgeous, I love the one with the black roses, I'm going to try and do one like that....you've inspired me!!


----------



## Rikki

Thanks Hooch! I've looked at Walmart but not in a while...I'll have to check back there. I've been scouring the net for vase ideas. My mind knows what it wants but it can't give me a picture to work with!


----------



## Rikki

So I went to Walmart and found one of those black vases. I think I like the arrangement in this one...at least I can live with it!


----------



## gromit05

That turned out lovely, Rikki!


----------



## MHooch

That looks great, Rikki! I have that very same vase, and I use it for my dozen (well, 13, actually) black roses. Now I'll think of you every time I get it out.


----------



## LilsheDevil

very nice arrangment Rikki,and love the vase too.


----------



## firedancer41

That looks great! I really like the vase.


----------



## Gothikren

Oh I love all the arrangements, but it looks just wonderful with that black vase. Nice choice.


----------



## cerinad

that really nice rikki. You do great work with flower arrangments.


----------



## Rikki

Thanks everyone! I am finally happy with the vase so I'm just going to stop with the flower arranging for this year. I end up making 3 or 4 every year and I can't make myself give them away so they're getting kind of hard to store!  Guess I won't be making any for next year.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

firedancer41 said:


> Rikki, those are fantastic! I especially love the second.
> 
> I second finding a cheap plastic vase and spray painting it. How big is the arrangement? Maybe an oversized ornate goblet?
> 
> I know this isn't what you have in mind but here is a picture of what I used for a cheap vase. I just spray painted a candy bucket. Maybe just find a container not normally used for a vase and turn it in to one.


*That is the cutest idea! It came out great!*


----------



## Spookilicious mama

Rikki said:


> So I went to Walmart and found one of those black vases. I think I like the arrangement in this one...at least I can live with it!



Rikki,

*THis looks very cool! Nice job girl*


----------



## Dminor

I actually found the original vase to be a little more creepy. Its kind of what I wold imagine they'd use at a mortuary year after year and never update it because it still works.

The arrangements are amazing though, regardless of the vase.


----------



## Rikki

Thanks Spooki! Aren't those orange roses gorgeous?!

Dminor, I'm sure I'll find a use for the green vase.  When I saw it, it immediately struck me as "Halloween". I think it was just too tall for this arrangement to look right.


----------



## Tish

I got a big black glass vase at Costco tonight. I think I will try my hand at making an arrangement. You guys are so inspiring!


----------



## firedancer41

Spookilicious mama said:


> *That is the cutest idea! It came out great!*


Thanks Spooki!


----------



## Darkpumpkin

Ohhh..the second one is indeed very pretty. Are those yellow and black roses?

Do you have any ideas for what would make a nice wedding bouquet for me to hold on my wedding day? That second one is quite pretty, but any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Rikki

The second one is yellow roses with black calla lillies. I absolutely love it! And it would make a good wedding bouquet, in my opinion. I'd just wrap some black ribbon around the stems to bind them.


----------



## edwardc18

*Thanks*

thanks for your step. but if you show step-by-step guide how to arrange flowers in a vas or something related with Halloween. Its more good.


----------



## Rikki

Edwardc18, I was just showing off the finished product...no tutorial intended. It's very hard to tell someone how to arrange flowers because it really depends on what flowers they're using, the type of vase, etc. Also, what's pleasing to one person's eye may differ from others. When I put my arrangements together I just sit and move single stems around until I get them in an order that I like.


----------



## edwardc18

*Thanks*



Rikki said:


> Edwardc18, I was just showing off the finished product...no tutorial intended. It's very hard to tell someone how to arrange flowers because it really depends on what flowers they're using, the type of vase, etc. Also, what's pleasing to one person's eye may differ from others. When I put my arrangements together I just sit and move single stems around until I get them in an order that I like.


Thanks Rikki for your attention. That's ture, I agree your answer.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

These all look great! Good job by everyone.


----------



## Dminor

Can someone ban mathhhausin? It's obviously a spammer, or at least someone who sells flowers that's trying to promote their own business.


----------



## hallorenescene

rikki, your flower arrangements are beautiful. i remember those yellow roses in marthas magazine. yours are a dead ringer. as for your flowers and vase situation, i think the flowers were lovely and the vase, i just think for these particular flowers the vase was the wrong color. maybe if you had added a big wide ribbon, maybe it would have helped. the vase you ended up with looked good. i don't know how you guys do it, i have no flower arranging talent at all. when i do it they turn out terrible, but i enjoy what others do. gromit, very nice arrangement, you bet i would have dumpster dived for that vase too. it's very pretty, and i like how you have the moss and tablecloth displayed. firedancer, that arrangement is awesome. i like the pumpkin idea, so cute. it would have even looked cute still orange


----------



## sandyewillson

kelsey said:


> The Martha arrangement is my favorite too//Love it, giving me ideas.Thanks for sharing!!


Hi, I too really love that arrangements. It's one of the best as ever I saw. I love it,,,


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss

We have sooo much talent on this forum! All your arangemnt s are soooo lovely!!


----------



## BlueFrog

I realize this is an older thread, but I hope the original artists are still around basking in the well-deserved compliments! Once again, so many great ideas and executions on this forum.

I bought a ton of somber colored artificial flowers on super-clearance at Michael's a couple of years ago for a theme that never happened. Now I'm looking at them and wondering whether they might make a nice casket spray. Has anyone made one before? I'm looking at the online how-tos for real ones and I suspect they're intended for people who already know what they're doing, which I emphatically don't.


----------



## monaliza

*I like the 3rd one.I love the black color.gorgeous work*


----------



## Dminor

This thread really inspired me, but I realized that I hadn't ever posted pictures of my two flower arrangements.

2008 arrangement:









2009 arrangement:


----------



## hallorenescene

those are really nice dm, i especially love the second one. the flow is very pretty


----------



## Dminor

hallorenescene said:


> those are really nice dm, i especially love the second one. the flow is very pretty


Thanks! I thought they turned out pretty good, considering I had never arranged flowers in my entire life.

Now, of course, when I go to any craft store with a big silk flower section the wheels in my head start turning.


----------



## Rikki

Dminor, those are great!

I thought I'd posted this one last year but I guess not. :/


----------



## hallorenescene

rikki, that is beautiful. that one big flower off center to the left looks like it is bursting out all those other colors. it looks like fire. i love it.


----------



## Si-cotik

thats really neat rikki...where did you get the skull?


----------



## Rikki

Thanks Hallo!

Si-cotik, I got it at Michael's a few years ago for like 50 cents in the after Halloween sale.


----------



## nnydoe1031

Dminor
in the 2009 pics (cool flower arrangement) where did you get the candles? did you just buy them, or are they from the spencer candle holder?
thanks
like 2008 too


----------



## Dminor

nnydoe1031 said:


> Dminor
> in the 2009 pics (cool flower arrangement) where did you get the candles? did you just buy them, or are they from the spencer candle holder?
> thanks
> like 2008 too


They're from Spirit Halloween. They came as a part of a candelabra set. I didn't care for the candelabra, and sold it on the forum, but kept the candles since they're so cool.


----------



## greaseballs80

So I have been on the hunt for a good Halloween flower arrangement for my dining room table for a while, but they are to find and the ones that I do come across are way over priced so decided to make one on my own. I found the vase hard plastic at my local Goodwill store for a dollar, it was a ugly gold with green color but a couple of coat of black spray paint did the trick. The flowers and moss I picked up at Michael's for $ 20.16 after coupon. So for under $25 I got a flower arrange made to my liking.


----------



## Rikki

Greaseballs, I love it - looks great!


----------



## greaseballs80

Rikki said:


> Greaseballs, I love it - looks great!


Thank you!


----------



## Si-cotik

very nice grease


----------



## greaseballs80

Si-cotik said:


> very nice grease


Thank you!!


----------



## Dminor

greaseballs80, well done! I, like you, was dissatisfied with the overpriced arrangements that were available and went the same route. And every year, people always comment on how great the flowers look.


----------



## greaseballs80

Dminor said:


> greaseballs80, well done! I, like you, was dissatisfied with the overpriced arrangements that were available and went the same route. And every year, people always comment on how great the flowers look.


Thank you, this was a very easy arrangement and i love the way it came out.


----------



## hallorenescene

grease, it turned out beautiful.


----------



## greaseballs80

hallorenescene said:


> grease, it turned out beautiful.


Thank you!!!


----------



## mommyto3

greaseballs80 - it turned out beautiful! I love the red and black combo - it's actually going to be my color scheme for my witches costume this year as well.


----------



## Rikki

Just threw this one together tonight. It's done in the colors for my witch party.


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween)

Rikki it is gorgeous


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween)

Grease those colors are gorgeous love it. Did you spray the flowers with glitter?


----------



## hallorenescene

rikki, that is beautiful. i love the colors as well as the fern additions. flower arranging is like poem writing to me. i love them both but can't do either. if i threw some flowers together, they would look like i threw them together.


----------



## Nevergoback

Rikki excellent job on all the arrangements, I like your stuff.


----------



## blackfog

Rikki beautiful! I just love purple and black together.


----------



## Rikki

Thanks guys! I was fairly pleased with it. And I found that vase at Goodwill for $3.


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away

That's FANTASTIC. Two talon-like thumbs up!


----------



## Si-cotik

very beautiful rikki!


----------



## BlueFrog

*Rikki*, I love love love that flower arrangement, which just so happens to be in my planned corpse bride's wedding colors for next year's display. Now I'm feeling inspired to work on it instead of my Seven Deadly Sins!

For those of you who, like me, have no natural talent for arranging flowers, may I recommend the following tutorial I found at Michael's? It looks like something even I might be able to manage:

http://www.michaels.com/Stacked-Pumpkin-Arrangement/JpSA1Vm231,default,pg.html


----------



## RCIAG

Thanks for that tutorial. I like that woman's hairdo, just not on her or Kate Gosslein. LOL!!

I just bought a Versatool on Sunday w/my 50% off Michael's coupon & I was wondering which end to use & how well it would work. I can't wait to use it!!

Rikki, I love that purple & black arrangement too.

So many of the Michael's arrangements are waaaay overpriced. I'd never buy one at full price. You could easily make most of 'em for much less.


----------



## Rikki

Thanks guys! And BlueFrog - sorry to derail your attention from this year's theme!


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk

Rikki said:


> Just threw this one together tonight. It's done in the colors for my witch party.


Gorgeous, you always post lovely things. You have great taste.


----------



## Rikki

halloween_sucks_in_the_uk said:


> Gorgeous, you always post lovely things. You have great taste.


Awww, that's so nice! Thanks!

And here's a more artsy shot of the arrangement.


----------



## rocketscience

Wrap and tie the vases with fabric that you like, sheer, lace; or paint it. It shouldn't cost too much for a small piece of fabric and some coordinating cording or ribbon and you can always re use it. YOu might have some in your stash if you craft as much as I do! I even buy curtains at the dollar store to make costumes and for the material. YOu could find just what you need at a thrift store disguised as a blouse or skirt or evening dress.


----------



## BlueFrog

Rikki, my apologies if you've already answered this question and I missed it, but where did you find the black glittered fern and the silver leaves? Did you buy them as-is or custom spray something else? They really add to the arrangement.

I just found a very similar vase at Goodwill tonight and plan to shamelessly steal your arrangement.


----------



## Rikki

Steal away! 
The black glittery thing is actually supposed to be a feather and is a Christmas ornament from Garden Ridge. The silver glittery leaves are from the Christmas section at Michael's. Oh how I love to turn Christmas items into Halloween decor!


----------



## lisa48317

You all have inspired me! I picked up some Victorian-looking vases with dangling crystals at an antique store with the idea of painting them black. Now I have ideas on what flowers I want to put in them! Rikki, I love the idea of the small black roses with the larger colored ones. Awesome! With some black twigs......


----------



## BlueFrog

*Rikki, Rikki, Rikki*, you know not what you have wrought. You've gotten me into the Christmas aisle.... and enjoying myself.


----------



## HexMe

Finished the first of a pair of arrangements for the Halloween dinner party (that may or not be happening now). The vase is actually a "gazing ball stand" from Big Lots. The flowers are all black except I spray painted some of the black roses with a little beige so they would look dying or dusty, and I used completely beige painted white roses for accents. Needed the beige so it would add texture and dimension to all that black. They're very tall, about 3 feet I think. Still needs some finish work, but it's mostly done. Flower arrangements are much harder to do than I thought!


----------



## hallorenescene

hexme, what a wonderful idea for the use of your vase, and the arrangement is beautiful


----------



## Rikki

HexMe, that is absolutely gorgeous!
Have you thought about aging the vase a little?


----------



## HexMe

Thanks Halloren and Rikki! Yes, I am going to attempt to "age" the vases but I'm nervous about it. I have NO painting skills whatsoever....


----------



## Rikki

No need to be nervous! I would probably go with a wash (part paint, mostly water)....maybe a light gray or beige? Apply it with a paintbrush to have better control of where it goes (when I don't care where it goes I use a spray bottle). Just think about where water would collect on the piece. Get a good amount of the mixture on your paintbrush and dab it in those spots. Let the excess run where it will! If you use acrylic paint I think you can wash off any spots that you don't like the looks of.


----------



## moonbaby345

Absoultly gorgeous!


----------



## HexMe

Thanks Moon, and thanks again Rikki! I'm hoping to finish the second arrangement and paint the urns this weekend. I really appreciate your tips, and I'll be sure to post updated pics when they're finished. Thanks for all the kind words everyone! "Regular" people don't really get what I was trying to do here...when I said "Halloween arrangement" they were thinking of bright, cheery harvest colors. Heh.


----------



## LilsheDevil

Hexme,
That is absolutley Beautiful!! very nice work


----------



## BlueFrog

Did anyone catch last night's episode of Logo's new series "The Arrangement"? The contestants have to do a Saw challenge incorporating body parts from Dapper Cadaver with flowers and torture devices into an arrangement. I'm feeling all inspired again!


----------

